# Hydration backpack



## Oddball 61 (Jul 17, 2021)

My old Camelback Lobo is nearing the end of it's life and I'm looking for a replacement,with a bit more storage.I quite like the look of Osprey Raptor 10 but not sure of the fold over top with sliding clip.If it had a twist cap like a Camelbak it would be a no brainer.So I've also looked at the Mule but gone off that and the Camelbak Skyline has caught my eye but would like some experienced feedback about the osprey system or Camelbak Skyline or even maybe a different brand altogether.
Thanks.
PS 10 ltr is enough for my needs.


----------



## LuckySomer (May 1, 2008)

Had dekines, camels and ospreys. I prefer ospreys for filling and cleaning over the other two. Ospreys have high quality designs, zippers and fabric. Worth extra $$ IMO

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oddball 61 (Jul 17, 2021)

Thanks for your answer 😃


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Of that style ospreys are the best in my opinion. They also have killer customer service. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

The Osprey bladder system is great.

easy to fill and clean, never leak.

I had one clip break a few years ago, the pass through that hooks it into the pack snapped, so still water tight. Osprey shipped a new one the next day, no cost.

I have a Raptor 10 and 14. If you’re into using full packs, they are great.


----------



## Oddball 61 (Jul 17, 2021)

Looks like Osprey are the better choice


----------



## Ducman71 (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm running a Dainese Pro Pack (integrated back protector which is nice if you carry tools in your pack and fall on your back, proper kidney belt instead of a waist strap keeps the pack from moving around, and ample storage volume but the outer shell can also be removed and you can run just the back protector and bladder sleeve if you want to run it light on a shorter ride) paired with an Osprey bladder. I've had Osprey and Source bladders with the fold over and sliding clip arrangement and have never had any issues. Makes it way easier to clean.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I’ve owned most brands of packs. While I’m currently using USWE because I like the mounting system and where it sits on my back, it can’t hold Osprey’s jock when it come to quality. Osprey is top of the heap for construction and the Raptor 10 is also what I use.


----------



## FredCoMTB (Jul 25, 2020)

Oddball 61 said:


> My old Camelback Lobo is nearing the end of it's life and I'm looking for a replacement,with a bit more storage.I quite like the look of Osprey Raptor 10 but not sure of the fold over top with sliding clip.If it had a twist cap like a Camelbak it would be a no brainer.So I've also looked at the Mule but gone off that and the Camelbak Skyline has caught my eye but would like some experienced feedback about the osprey system or Camelbak Skyline or even maybe a different brand altogether.
> Thanks.
> PS 10 ltr is enough for my needs.


Sounds like you don't need another person to say it, but I've been impressed with my Osprey Raptor 14. Haven't had to use the customer service, but all the good comments helped me make the choice.

I've had it for maybe a month and a half. The bladder was weird at first, but no leaks and it seems to work well so far.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oddball 61 (Jul 17, 2021)

Thanks to everyone who took the time to reply,I've now decided it's the Osprey I'm going to get.


----------



## jimglassford (Jun 17, 2018)

I have been using the same Camelbak for over 8 years and have never had any problems with it. I prefer the fill method with the Camelbak. One of my riding partners uses an Osprey and likes it but preferred his old Camelbak that he left somewhere.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

They are all awesome. Like much of everything else biking-related these days (subject to brutal supply issues), we as bikers live in very good times.

Depending on ride length/remoteness of ride, my current lineup is as follows:

1. packless
2. Bontrager Rapid Pack
3. Bontrager Rapid Pack Hydro
4. CamelBak Skyline LR

I ride year round, a minimum of 3 mountain rides per week over 4 seasons, in temps ranging from minus 25 to plus 40 C (15 below to 100 F). For longer rides, the Skyline LR is as perfect as it gets. I cannot think of a single criticism or design change I could suggest (except perhaps that it would be nice if the pockets on the waist strap were large enough to accommodate my gigantic iPhone Pro Max, but that's more an issue of the large size of my phone than anything else). The bladder is awesome and the pack disappears on my back within a minute or two (except on hotter days, when my back sweats underneath). I ride blacks and double blacks and there is ZERO floopiness or movement on the steepest of steeps, and in the chunkiest of terrain, owing largely to the low hanging LR design of the pack and bladder. The low center of gravity of the Skyline is far better for navigating techy terrain than higher riding packs. The fill system on the bladder is simple, and I have been storing it in my fridge from the outset, with zero maintenance and zero issues.

In the last 4 days, I have been on 4 rides of 5 hours or more. With bear spray in my bottle cage and strapped on the CamelBak's sternum strap, and bangers strapped to my waist strap, I have been venturing deep into bear country, hitting elevations of 7500 feet and higher, with temps dipping down to freezing. All this with my daughter, who wears a CamelBak Solstice LR (the female equivalent of the Skyline). I don't eff around and if I thought there was something better, I would buy it in a second.

My Skyline is comfortably slammed with stuff and while HEAVY to pick up, like I said, it disappears on my back within a minute or two of riding, presumably due to its low centred weight which is resting almost exclusively on my hips, as opposed to my shoulders.

I could easily ditch options 1, 2 and 3 above and do every ride with my CamelBak Skyline. It's that good.

This is from 3 days ago - 7500 feet, 2 C, and my trusty Skyline holding 3 litres of water, multiple tools and component parts, a water filtration stick, a shock pump, a light, 2 layers of clothing, a Patagonia shell, 2 pair of gloves, a lunch, electrolyte pills, my keys and phone, and more. Not even once did its weight enter my mind.










People are going to suggest what they own. That's what works for them. I am sure I would be happy with other brands too. Like I say, as mountain bikers, we live in great times with great options (again, subject to supply issues).

In the end, pick a hydration pack and be a dick about it.


----------



## Mountainfrog (Mar 7, 2006)

I owned two Skylines and hated them, even after several mods. I bought an Osprey Raptor 10 and other than adding a few velcro strips to keep the loose ends from flapping about it is near perfect IMO. I owned a Havoc and Mayhem Camelback for years which I liked and passed them on to friends after buying the Skylines. The Havoc and Mayhem were tough, big bladder with room for ice cubes, but tended to flop all over the place. I had a Scorpion also, for short blasts, nice little pack also.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Mountainfrog said:


> I owned two Skylines and hated them, even after several mods. I bought an Osprey Raptor 10 and other than adding a few velcro strips to keep the loose ends from flapping about it is near perfect IMO. I owned a Havoc and Mayhem Camelback for years which I liked and passed them on to friends after buying the Skylines. The Havoc and Mayhem were tough, big bladder with room for ice cubes, but tended to flop all over the place. I had a Scorpion also, for short blasts, nice little pack also.


Care to share why you hated not one but two Skylines, what mods you made to them, what those mods were intended to address and why you bought two of them?

Like I said, pick a hydration pack and be a dick about it.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Not sure why you’re so invested in folks being dicks. Seems to me to be a pretty rational conversation. I’ve owned two Skyline packs. Typical Camelbak quality, which is good. Personally, I prefer to keep the weight higher on my shoulder girdle vs around my lower back.


----------



## Oddball 61 (Jul 17, 2021)

Well I've used the Osprey Raptor 10 now on a good many rides and must say I'm impressed with it and glad I went with this choice. The only niggle I have with it is that it's harder to store in the freezer as the bladder doesn't fold as small as the old Camelbak did but I'm being picky.


----------

